# X67c defaults to Sim mode



## tgsgrumman (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a X67c Ice Machine that starts up in Sim Mode every time. I change the settings for Ice use and after a couple minutes it resets itself back to Sim mode and wipes out all my settings. Any ideas? It was purchased new in Jan 2012 and never used until Jan 2015. I did however keep the battery charge up monthly and it shows 12.5 volts on the display.

Lowrance tech support was emailed with my problem and I was informed the unit shows its 5 years old and they are unable to help.

Tom


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Welcome to Lowrance product support - exactly why I left after 25 years...

There is a possibility your XDCR is bad or going bad - if you have a spare or a buddy with the same XDCR - I would cross test that & see what you get.
I'm sure they offered you a new Elite 4 HDI to replace that one.
My BIL has my old X70A B/C they wouldn't even take a look at it - I took a chance with $$ on a new XDCR and that was the problem, solved and onto a brand with better support.

G'Luck with your unit, good little machine.....


----------



## tgsgrumman (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, I was thinking the X67c was detecting a error from the transducer causing it to reset and reactivate the sim mode. My fishing partner knows someone with a X67c and I will test it using his transducer or he can try using mine.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Cool.
Let us know how it goes......


----------



## tgsgrumman (Jan 10, 2011)

I drove down to Cabela's and had them try a new transducer on my X67c head unit and it didn't correct the issue. I have sent a copy of my sales receipt to Lowrance per their request. Can't wait to see what they are willing to do, if anything.

Tom


----------



## tgsgrumman (Jan 10, 2011)

I ended up purchasing the ELITE 3x and put it in my ICE portable pack. The ice transducer also works with this unit so I now have the skimmer Xdcr as a spare. LOWRANCE said I could ship the X67c back and a replacement or upgrade would be offered at a set price. I decided to go this route to have a unit for this season and may still send the X67c to them. I'm waiting to hear back from them as they weren't clear on what they wanted shipped back.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

What price, unit and discount did they offer???


----------



## tgsgrumman (Jan 10, 2011)

Elite 4x for 85. Elite base for 150. Elite 5 base for 190. Elite 5 hdi for 175. That doesn't include tax or the 12.50 shipping. I also have to pay the shipping on the items I send to them. I don't know yet what they expect me to send them.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Thanks.

It doesn't seem to far away from the Lowrance_ I used to_ deal with still, pretty much sounds the same 0 same 0..
The appx. $98 for about the same as you had, isn't too bad - the plate of extras goes up in a non-linear scale...
A lot of guys assume the only repair service I have ever needed from HB was that I had to pay to have a shipped problem fixed.
Pfffft! I ain't sayin' , but I am sayin' HB has always treated me pretty good and I'm pretty happy with how dependable my units have ran for me. I looked close at a 4HDI but like a bigger screen, and I like a repair option down the road if I want. :fish2:


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Back from the dead! Or a long slumber for this thread. 

But I’ve got 2 x67’s and one 68. 

Problem with the 68, it will be ok then start showing unreal depths, up down, like in the hundreds of feet, then clear up. 

The one 67 has no iceview mode, did they all not come with it? 

I have switched the ducers, and even our a brand new ducer on and still the same issues. 

All have good voltage and the ice ducers


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Voltage means little whithout a load.

I tore one apart for a friend, wouldn't run.
I ended up putting a charger on the battery and tried another new battery, sucess.

The ice mode should be the last mode entry unless they moved it up "above" what you might think was the 1st entry PLUS you may need to select the ice ducer in setup 1st.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I was hoping you would respond 1960!
Ok, just snapped some pics, and the software versions are different, probably the answer? The left is the iceview, the version 1.6.0 is the iceview also.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Could be, but I doubt it - might want to call a Lowrance tech & see what they say.
There's no way to update the software on these via a card slot or MNEA0183 AFAIK, I would try to reset options to default, then _choose_ the ice ducer (or change and re-select it 1st) to see what you have.

Bottom color tracking I think is a open water view, I thought was visible either way, but _may_ change depending on XDCR selection.

Those horizontal lines are not good either, but then look at it's age too.

G'Luck!


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Thx, I will monkey with them both before the weekend


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

G'Luck!


----------

